# SIG All USA



## Nuallangus (Mar 15, 2015)

Just watched a show on TV that had a segment on Sig. They are working on moving ALL manufacturing to the USA, maybe this happened already, not sure how old the program was. This is awesome thing to hear, not sure how many companies are doing this these days! I do not own a Sig but my local shop is now a dealer so maybe I will! Way to go Sig on bringing jobs and manufacturing back to the USA!


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

Sig has manufactured firearms in the US for some time (Exeter, NH), as well as in Germany. Problem Sig has is some lines of firearms are only made in Germany and are currently not being imported due to a ban in the US (long story behind it). Sig is probably tired of having their manufacturing plants raided (by authorities) on an annual basis. Sig USA hasen't had those problems.

My SSG 3000 is one of the firearms no longer imported... which means replacement parts are non-existent . By moving more manufacturing to the US, replacement parts and accessories will more available... hopefully.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Yep, by 2015, according to Sig's CEO.


----------



## Spike12 (Dec 10, 2008)

I don't think it's a matter of Sig bringing its manufacturing 'back' to the USA. They are a European company and have been from their start up. 

As has been stated above, they're moving more and more of their manufacturing to Exeter, NH. Ruger has a large plant in NH and Thompson Center used be here until S&W bought them and moved everything down to MA. 

They also have a excellent range of training classes you can take for a fee too. They are open to civilians, LEO's and perhaps military. They are held in another town close to Exeter, Raymond, NH.


----------



## boatdoc173 (Mar 15, 2014)

they need to up their game and increase quality control in new hampshire IMHO


----------

